# Ferguson TO-30 Hydraulic Question



## pdwintn (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello,
It looks like I have a bad or possibly bent Hydraulic lift shaft, it is sloppy in the cover. I wondering if I can press it thru the cover and ram arm or do I have to take the cover off? If I have to take the cover off is it hard? Or should I leave the play or wobble in it? Thanks for your time! Paul


----------

